# Need some boots



## PennsylvaniaPrepper (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if I'm in the right section, I'm new around here. But I'm in the market for a new pair of boots. I'm upgrading from my run of the mill Timberland "work" boots. I won't be wearing them all the time, just for work and hiking/camping. 
I need the following out of my boots:

-Lightweight/Breathable (basically hot weather)
-Come in a size 14-15
-Be able to take a beating
-Comfortable
-"6-"8 in height.
-Slip Resistant
-Price is under the $175 range

A feature I would like but could live without:
-Waterproof

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Honestly, it sounds like you know already know what you want... just search for boots on the web and see what matches your criteria. Eliminate those that don't and you'll have what you are looking for.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Magnums I think they are called is what I use to wear when I worked in the slaughter house. They are for swat teams etc etc steel toe breathable and waterproof. one of the best features is tie them up tight!! and than they have a zipper on the side so you can take them on/off as fast as possible they were excellent boots but did not do so well in cold and snow


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm no help on this. I wear what I call "Jerusalem Cruisers" most of the year. They're made by Keen. 
then again, I live in Alabama. We have one week of fall, one week of spring, two weeks of winter and the rest of the year is hell with humidity added for extra misery. :-D


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at 5.11 great boots, little high but best quality.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Get hikers, dont get work boots. Waterproof and breathable, 6" will be it. 
You will be doing a lot of walking so a hiker will be better than a work boot.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I like my Merrells hiking boots, lightweight, waterproof, comfy and just a tad under $175.


----------



## celticdad98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Danner, pricey but you can resole them and they last FOREVER!!!!!!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

^---- Agreed. Danner is my favorite brand, and when I buy another pair, they'll be Danners.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a good choice to stick to known higher quality either way you go and reinforced sewed soles if you can, as most of the boots today have soles simply glued on. Which is why ShoeGoo or E6000 is an excellent prep to keep around besides. Danners, Merrell, Asolo, Rocky, all make great boots besides others. I still feel Altama's All Leathers are a great boot as I've got uncounted miles on mine given to me as issues way back. I've gone through too many Corcoran's to buy anymore of them, but have been very impressed with my Rocky's lately and still need to get around to getting a pair of these. You might find them interesting also. There close to your price point.

Amazon.com: Rocky FQ0000103 Men's S2V Vented Military/Duty Boot: Shoes

s2v - Hunting Boots, Hunting Clothes, Outdoor Boots, Work Boots, Duty Boots, Western Boots - Rocky Outdoor Gear


----------



## celticdad98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just found this SICK deal!!!!!

http://www.hitthebreakroom.com/price-raid/acadiar-mens-womens-uniform-boots.html

Danner Acadias for $75!!!!!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Found some good descent hiking boots at walmart 29.95


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Merell or Asolo. Your feet will thank you.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thinsulate workboots from BigY $35


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

These Matterhorn boots kick the shit out of my $350.00 Danners any day.
I will never buy another pair of Danners.
Wear some wool or better yet synthetic wool blend socks with these.
It works for hot or cold climate.
I wear them in Tucson, can't get much hotter than that.

close to your price range I'm sure you could find cheaper
Matterhorn Mens 8 Waterproof Leather and Cordura NonInsulated Combat Boot with NonMetallic Safety Toe


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

these $300 boots are on sale at $40

Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot Closeout


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea def is


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Ever since I had my right side crushed in a car wreck (both legs too) I basically can only hobble around till I put my boots on. Footwear is as important as food. I have gone through a couple of pairs, Columbia hiker hightops were nice, great tread and super light with breather sides and real leather. I liked those but they hurt my right foot (which was extensively damaged, almost amputated) now I have been using the new style Dr. Martin's boots, they are on par with just about any mil spec boot out there. They are extremely shock absorbent, soft inside and really durable.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Gman beat me to it, that lapg deal is a steal


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

celticdad98 said:


> Just found this SICK deal!!!!!
> 
> The Breakroom - Page Not Found
> 
> Danner Acadias for $75!!!!!


Linky no worky


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

remember to put DR. Scholls in what ever boot you buy. I bought some comfortable boots (kmart specials lol), and Dr. Scholls made them BETTER. I can walk in them for 12+ hours a day, no aches. Before, it was maybe 6 or so hours until I started to hurt


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

Gman303 said:


> these $300 boots are on sale at $40
> 
> Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot Closeout


I got these boots in the mail yesterday, and they're easily the best pair of boots I've ever owned...at any price. I'm going to order another pair as a spare for me, and another for my wife. I wore them to work today to get started on breaking them in, but honestly, I don't think they _need_ breaking in...they're that comfortable. Easily one of the best purchases I've made in months.

A year or so ago, I asked a cousin of mine who's still active duty to pick me up a pair at the PX in Lejeune, but they were too expensive for me ($200+ if memory serves). At $40, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

countdown said:


> I got these boots in the mail yesterday, and they're easily the best pair of boots I've ever owned...at any price. I'm going to order another pair as a spare for me, and another for my wife. I wore them to work today to get started on breaking them in, but honestly, I don't think they _need_ breaking in...they're that comfortable. Easily one of the best purchases I've made in months.
> 
> A year or so ago, I asked a cousin of mine who's still active duty to pick me up a pair at the PX in Lejeune, but they were too expensive for me ($200+ if memory serves). At $40, you can't go wrong.


I have heard great reviews about them, I think I will order mine this weekend!


----------



## Eranimus (Jan 27, 2014)

Danner. Best hands down.


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

Converse and Reebok make some pretty good boots now days. They are a combo btwn athletic shoes and boots. I wear a pair every day.


----------



## adapt619 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with my 5.11 8" ATAC coyote boots. However I did need to change the insoles


----------



## snowroller (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got a pair of German surplus boots. Great under all conditions and about $100 unused. Leather quality is amazing


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> These Matterhorn boots kick the shit out of my $350.00 Danners any day.
> I will never buy another pair of Danners.
> Wear some wool or better yet synthetic wool blend socks with these.
> It works for hot or cold climate.
> ...


Yes! I wore Matterhorns when I was a sentry dog handler. All I did was walk, all danged night long. They were fantastic. It's nice when you aren't thinking about your feet.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

If you get the right boot, Danners, Merrels, or Keens are good to go. I've got a pair of New Balance's that are comfortable to wear, but we'll have to see how they hold up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought a pair of Red Wing Irish Setters this year to replace a pair of Red Wings that I bought in 1983. I could not be happier so far.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> If you get the right boot, Danners, Merrels, or Keens are good to go. I've got a pair of New Balance's that are comfortable to wear, but we'll have to see how they hold up.


Keen makes boots? I need to look at them, though I enjoy my Keen sandals.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

They do, and they sell them on this internets too! You could hike the Appalachians all the way to Washington when we get you elected President now that the WeightWatchers Republican candidate is dead in the water. You'd be doing it in style and comfort!


----------



## american_infidel (Dec 18, 2013)

I love my Oakley boots had them for 3 deployments down range and they are still mighty fine


----------



## Grayhawk845 (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought OTB boots on la police gear...they are $40 and are the lightest most breathable boots I've ever worn. And I have been through a lot of boots. I wear my Belleville 590 DET all the time in the winter since they're waterproof. But the OTBs are definitely nicer


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive been looking at RedWing Irish Setters. They are light,good leather and made well. On the other hand Im wondering if a good old pair of Jungle boots is the way to go. Hell I can get 3 pairs for what the RW's cost and they seemed to work alright for the Army boys.

john


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It all depends on your local conditions. The jungle boots are great in warm humid climates but don't try to use them in the snow.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess I'm cheap, I just go to the surplus store and get some jungle boots. Their lightweight, breathable and the last pair lasted me four hunting seasons in some pretty rugged terrain.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, it's interesting that this thread is still going. LOL. I'm sure the OP has gotten a pair of boots by now. 
I'm currently wearing S.W.A.T. Boots for everyday. Comfortable as a running show, but give you boot support. They run about a hundred bucks but only last about a year.


----------

